# Frozen Coconut Pineapple Dog Treat Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Let’s get tropical! Our Frozen Coconut Pineapple Dog Treat Recipe will transport your pooch’s taste buds to an island paradise.
If you like Pina Coladas, and getting lost in the rain… and then shaking it all out once you get home… you need to try our new Frozen Coconut Pineapple Dog Treats. With just three ingredients, this easy recipe is a cinch to prepare on a hot day. If you don’t have chops to properly carve a pineapple, the frozen kind works just as well – plus, it comes pre-cubed for your convenience!

Frozen Coconut Pineapple Dog Treat Recipe
Our Frozen Coconut Pineapple Dog Treat Recipe will transport your pooch’s taste buds to an island paradise.Makes 24 treats

Ingredients:

¼ cup shredded coconut, unsweetened

¾ cup coconut water

½ cup pineapple cubes

Directions:

Add coconut water and pineapple cubes into a blender, and puree for 1 minute.
Add a pinch of shredded coconut to the bottom of each mold.
Pour blender contents into silicone molds.
Freeze overnight.
To remove, run molds under hot water. The hot water will allow you to pop out each treat easily.

~Petguide.com


----------

